# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Amigos?

## Némesis

A lo mejor estoy preguntando una gilipollez, pero bueno...

Es que yo estoy todavía más acostumbrado al antiguo foro que al nuevo.
¿Algún alma caritativa me explicaría que es eso de los amigos que hay en el perfil? Es que yo no sabía ni que existía y de pronto me he encontrado con dos o tres solicitudes...

Y tampoco tengo muchos amigos ;-)

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Lo siento yo te respondiria si lo supiera la verdad es que tampoco tengo ni idea xD

----------


## Ravenous

Es una pijada para imitar una mini red social de esas. No sirve para nada, pero a los gusanos asociales adictos a internet y con baja autoestima les ayuda a subir la moral, supongo (como la gente con muchos amigos en el feisbook ese).

----------


## Némesis

¿O sea, que no regaláis ni un chupa-chup por cada 50 amigos?

Pues vaya...

----------


## Ming

Jajaja, pues yo para fastidiar se lo he mandado a ver si me acepta como amigo  :302: 
:P

----------


## magic_7

ajajaja, pues yo ya tenia 49 amigos que desilusión

----------


## Iban

Ale, pues yo acabo de mandar una petición. Y, además, sincera. Estoy intrigado por conocer el resultado.

----------


## Magnano

Nemesis de un día para otro te vas a convertir en la persona con mas amigos del foro

PD: siento la cutrez del domingo

----------


## Candyman

*Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar yo tambien, para que sirve tener muchos mensaje? e entrado en Hilos en los que la gente criticaba a los que posteaban a lo loco*

----------


## Némesis

Sirve para ver a Ravenous haciendo el truvo de "moderador roto y recompuesto".

[_._]

Fíjate en las normas del área secreta y lo sabrás.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> Lo siento yo te respondiria si lo supiera la verdad es que tampoco tengo ni idea xD


aqui hay un ejemplo de esos mensajes tan criticados que son solo para acumular mensajes...

al menos si yo no supiera lo que preguntan hago una de dos cosas

1. no respondo del todo
2. me informo y luego respondo

en cuanto a lo de los amigos yo lo usaria si quiero contactar con algun usuario, de manera q es mas facil encontrar su perfil para mandarle un mensaje privado, pero como ya han mensionado no tiene ninguna funcion en especial...

PD: jejejeje por cierto va a sonar ironico con lo que acabo de poner... pero este es mi mensaje #200  :001 302:   :O16:   :001 302:  jajaja

----------

